# Precision Level Build



## twhite (Dec 13, 2022)

This time of year at work it is a bit slow. So I decided to make a precision level. I will be buying the vile for a Starrett 98 6”. Only $25 on Amazon. In the meantime I had a section of 1”x1-1/2”x about 6-1/2”. Of CRS. 

I am just roughing out the base right now. I have the bottom flat and the 1/2” ball slot cut
cu
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Next up is cutting the 45 off of the ball cut. Then setup an angle to remove so me excess material from the top. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 13, 2022)

A while back, I had the plan to make my own precision level.  I was planning on making the vial by slightly bending a glass tube.  I bought some 5ml glass pipettes on e-bay and planned to cut one to the required length, seal one end, and put a fitting for filling on the other end.  For a fluid, I was looking at using butane as it has a low viscosity and would settle faster.  The beauty of the design is that it doesn't take much deflection to create the curvature for a sensitive level. The curvature was achieved by means of two adjustment screws and a center fulcrum. The adjustment screws allowed for adjusting both sensitivity and centering of the bubble.

I ended up buying a precision level which short circuited the project but it would be a fun project just for kicks some time in the future.


----------



## twhite (Dec 13, 2022)

A bit more. 45 on bottom done. Working on side reliefs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 13, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> A while back, I had the plan to make my own precision level. I was planning on making the vial by slightly bending a glass tube. I bought some 5ml glass pipettes on e-bay and planned to cut one to the required length, seal one end, and put a fitting for filling on the other end. For a fluid, I was looking at using butane as it has a low viscosity and would settle faster. The beauty of the design is that it doesn't take much deflection to create the curvature for a sensitive level. The curvature was achieved by means of two adjustment screws and a center fulcrum. The adjustment screws allowed for adjusting both sensitivity and centering of the bubble.
> 
> I ended up buying a precision level which short circuited the project but it would be a fun project just for kicks some time in the future.
> 
> ...



I have an old Stanley precision level. It is good to .012 per foot. Just thought I would give it a go. Just winging the design at this point. Need to get some Brass tube after I receive the vile. I will order it tonight. Might come to a standstill soon until I get everything. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 13, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> A while back, I had the plan to make my own precision level.  I was planning on making the vial by slightly bending a glass tube.  I bought some 5ml glass pipettes on e-bay and planned to cut one to the required length, seal one end, and put a fitting for filling on the other end.  For a fluid, I was looking at using butane as it has a low viscosity and would settle faster.  The beauty of the design is that it doesn't take much deflection to create the curvature for a sensitive level. The curvature was achieved by means of two adjustment screws and a center fulcrum. The adjustment screws allowed for adjusting both sensitivity and centering of the bubble.
> 
> I ended up buying a precision level which short circuited the project but it would be a fun project just for kicks some time in the future.
> 
> ...


Pretty neat.  A lifetime or so ago, I was experimenting with making my own glass ampules for liquids, some of which were flammable.  I needed "calibrated" samples for injecting into a test chamber, where I was passively measuring their IR spectral response.  I couldn't find anyone to supply me with these samples so I made my own.  Was fun working up a viable way to produce them.  Using fire to seal flammables in glass, at work, I had the time of my life.  Loads of fun figuring it out.  The thing that worked the best was liquid nitrogen immersion of one end which greatly reduced the vapor pressure of the flammable stuff coming out the other end.  A little torch work and the small ampule was sealed and gas tight.  Worked a treat.  Thanks for reminding me of that!


----------



## twhite (Dec 13, 2022)

All roughed out. It only moved out .006. I will let it rest today. Then start all over with some skim passes everywhere. 






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## rwm (Dec 14, 2022)

Nice work! Would it be worth going through a few heat cycles to stress relieve it?


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 14, 2022)

A sketch of what you are working to would help us to visualize your project.  I'm having difficulty seeing the need for a circular groove on one face.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 14, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> For a fluid, I was looking at using butane as it has a low viscosity and would settle faster.


I was wondering if butane would be a good choice.  As the tube heated up, wouldn't the pressure inside the tube increase, thus shrinking the size of the bubble?


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

rwm said:


> Nice work! Would it be worth going through a few heat cycles to stress relieve it?



It would if I had a oven. I will see how it goes in the raw state. I cleaned up all surfaces and it is pretty good. I also made the pivot nuts and washer. I added a curve to my solid mount side. Just to not put any undue stress on the vile body. I need to wait to make the body and end caps. Once I have the vial I can move forward again. Not sure I can source brass tubing to fit and a cover tube. I might just turn them both up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> A sketch of what you are working to would help us to visualize your project. I'm having difficulty seeing the need for a circular groove on one face.



That groove is mostly for reduced weight and less surface contact of the base. It also can be used to set on round bar stock to boot. I am just winging it right now. All the design is in my head at the moment. 

Once I finish I can do a 3D solid of it if you like. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## francist (Dec 14, 2022)

What size tubing would you need, any idea?


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

francist said:


> What size tubing would you need, any idea?



Not sure yet. I will be getting the vile this afternoon when I get home. I hope. Maybe 15mm ID FOR the main body. Then 17mm for the cover. Both being 1 mm wall?


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 14, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I was wondering if butane would be a good choice.  As the tube heated up, wouldn't the pressure inside the tube increase, thus shrinking the size of the bubble?


The coefficient of volume expansion is similar to those of other non-aqueous liquids.  I don't worry about the size of the bubble that greatly.  I am more concerned with its centering.  The ability of a bubble to settle quickly is more important.


----------



## francist (Dec 14, 2022)

twhite said:


> Maybe 15mm ID FOR the main body. Then 17mm for the cover. Both being 1 mm wall?


Mine will likely be too small then. I have access to a fair swack of brass tube but it’s 0.5” OD and 0.035” wall. Probably would have cost an arm and a leg to mail a chunk there anyways..

-frank


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

francist said:


> Mine will likely be too small then. I have access to a fair swack of brass tube but it’s 0.5” OD and 0.035” wall. Probably would have cost an arm and a leg to mail a chunk there anyways..
> 
> -frank



I looked on Mcmaster I can get what I need for about $20. I also will swing by my local metal supply and see what they have. Specialize in Aluminum and brass. Looking things up it appears the OD of the vile is .465. So I have a few options to work with. 

1/2”OD .014 wall or beefy 5/8”OD .065 wall. Then there are .014 wall options to work with making the cover. I will see what I can pickup before ordering. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 14, 2022)

Brass plumbing pipe in 3/8" should meet your needs  In addition to plumbing, it is also used for lighting fixtures.  Check with a a local plumbing or lighting supply house.  3/8" pipe, .495 I.D. - .675" O.D.  Turn thr O.D. down to something like ..595" on one and bore the second to .600" on the second.


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Brass plumbing pipe in 3/8" should meet your needs In addition to plumbing, it is also used for lighting fixtures. Check with a a local plumbing or lighting supply house. 3/8" pipe, .495 I.D. - .675" O.D. Turn thr O.D. down to something like ..595" on one and bore the second to .600" on the second.



I like that idea. Thank you!


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

Started drawing it up in MasterCam








Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 14, 2022)

If you're planning on marking the glass tube, what are you going to use?


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 14, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> If you're planning on marking the glass tube, what are you going to use?


Assuming you are referring to my post, the glass is already marked with a division every .16" If it wasn't marked, I would probably use a clear plastic overlay above the tube.  I purchased 5ml pipettes for this but in retrospect, a 10ml pipette would probably be a better choice as the settling time will be less for the larger diameter tubing.  A 10ml serological pipette would have marks every .1ml which would be comparable to the Starrett 199 markings. Here is an example.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/2720396208...+yWyFs9QhSaZIAUWIwqnCSNzz6|tkp:Bk9SR6aryrOiYQ


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 14, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Assuming you are referring to my post, the glass is already marked with a division every .16" If it wasn't marked, I would probably use a clear plastic overlay above the tube.


I wasn't, but your information is what I was looking for.  I was thinking that if you scored (scratched) the tube, it might shatter under the strain of bending.  Your pipette solution already has the marking in place.  

I'm assuming that these markings are baked on enamel?  Or are the marks fired on glass?


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 14, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I wasn't, but your information is what I was looking for.  I was thinking that if you scored (scratched) the tube, it might shatter under the strain of bending.  Your pipette solution already has the marking in place.
> 
> I'm assuming that these markings are baked on enamel?  Or are the marks fired on glass?


On my pipette, they were fired on the glass.  At least, they were intact in spite of melting the glass 1/4" away


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I wasn't, but your information is what I was looking for. I was thinking that if you scored (scratched) the tube, it might shatter under the strain of bending. Your pipette solution already has the marking in place.
> 
> I'm assuming that these markings are baked on enamel? Or are the marks fired on glass?



I bought this vile. 



			https://www.amazon.com/Starrett-PT15026-Replacement-Vial-98-6/dp/B078WSV2D8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?crid=CQBAM9ZGEVA9&keywords=starrett+pt15026+replacement+vial+for+98-6&qid=1670956705&sprefix=starrett+vial+pt%2Caps%2C120&sr=8-1
		



Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 14, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> On my pipette, they were fired on the glass.  At least, they were intact in spite of melting the glass 1/4" away.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 14, 2022)

twhite said:


> I bought this vile.


I would have thought that you would want a more sensitive level.


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> I would have thought that you would want a more sensitive level.



That is .005in./foot. Plenty good for what I do. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

If I do need more precision, I have this Tesa level. .001in./foot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 14, 2022)

twhite said:


> I have an old Stanley precision level. It is good to .012 per foot.


Stanley's idea of "precision" is kind of funny. I've got a Polish made I bought years ago when I was setting up CNC machines. Bubble is a bit slow to settle. It has plastic finger grip points so you hand heat won't affect it. The bottom has a Vee for setting over rounds. Nice and accurate but can drive you crazy with how sensitive the bubble is.


----------



## twhite (Dec 14, 2022)

Larry$ said:


> Stanley's idea of "precision" is kind of funny. I've got a Polish made I bought years ago when I was setting up CNC machines. Bubble is a bit slow to settle. It has plastic finger grip points so you hand heat won't affect it. The bottom has a Vee for setting over rounds. Nice and accurate but can drive you crazy with how sensitive the bubble is.



I got mine for $30 so it was a no brained to pick up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 15, 2022)

Bit more cad work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 15, 2022)

I received the vile. I also got the end plugs roughed out. I cannot finish the plugs until I make the vile tube and cover. I will be sourcing that material tomorrow on my day off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 15, 2022)

twhite said:


> I cannot finish the plugs until I make the vile tube and cover.


Yes, that is the most wretchedly bad and highly offensive and unpleasant tube I have _*ever *_seen.

Oh... I think you mean "vial".


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 15, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Yes, that is the most wretchedly bad and highly offensive and unpleasant tube I have _*ever *_seen.
> 
> Oh... I think you mean "vial".


Finally, someone said it...  I didn't know if the vial was vile or what?


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 15, 2022)

I didn’t no weather either but new 1 of u wood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 15, 2022)

Now you all know why I am a machinist, and not an English teacher. We all cannot be English Teachers


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 15, 2022)

Giving you a hard time.  IR Engineer, no can spel or spek too well.  I did marry an English major though.  For the most part, she's kept me out of deep trouble.


----------



## twhite (Dec 15, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Giving you a hard time. IR Engineer, no can spel or spek too well. I did marry an English major though. For the most part, she's kept me out of deep trouble.



I am used to being corrected for my lack of proper spelling and grammar. I am severely dyslexic. Reading comprehension and the ability to spell has always been hard. Never got better than a C in those areas in school. That was with lots of tutoring. 

Always did well in individual arts thank goodness. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 15, 2022)

The HM Spell Check doesn't help matters.  Countless times each day, it won't flag  misspell.  The letters are worn off most of my keys, my fingers are too fat, and my eyesight is fading fast.  On long posts, I type them out in MS Word and paste them.   Of course, all of the aids won't help for the wrong word spelled correctly.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 16, 2022)

twhite said:


> We all cannot be English Teachers


*1


----------



## twhite (Dec 16, 2022)

I just ordered some 3/8” schedule 40 brass pipe from McMaster. Hopefully I will receive it tomorrow so I can get cracking on finishing it on Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 16, 2022)

Consider adding a small level at right angles to the main vial to your design.  Precision levels include this because a slight tilt of the level base can affect the main vial centering.  The cross vial sensitivity can be much less than that of the main vial.  One scavenged from a hardware store well most likely work.


----------



## twhite (Dec 16, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Consider adding a small level at right angles to the main vial to your design. Precision levels include this because a slight tilt of the level base can affect the main vial centering. The cross vial sensitivity can be much less than that of the main vial. One scavenged from a hardware store well most likely work.



Thanks! I will do that. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 16, 2022)

twhite said:


> Hopefully I will receive it tomorrow so I can get cracking on finishing it on Monday.



You'll receive it on Monday.


----------



## twhite (Dec 16, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> You'll receive it on Monday.






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 16, 2022)

twhite said:


>


I have no special divining powers.  The invoice says that your order "Delivers Monday".  McMaster is pretty good with deliveries.


----------



## twhite (Dec 16, 2022)

I know it says Monday. As I live less than 12 miles from the McMaster shipping center. Often times it comes the next day. That is why I stated “I hope” in my post. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 16, 2022)

twhite said:


> I know it says Monday. As I live less than 12 miles from the McMaster shipping center. Often times it comes the next day. That is why I stated “I hope” in my post.


Don't they have self-serve locker pickups at their centers?


----------



## twhite (Dec 19, 2022)

Received the Brass on Saturday. So this morning I got the tubes reamed and turned for an easy slip fit. Next up is the end plugs. Then I can finish the tubes to length. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 19, 2022)

Bit more progress. 














Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 19, 2022)

Machining is done. Next cleanup and install (vial) not Vile 















Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 19, 2022)

Have the Vial set into position. Unfortunately I need to pick up some plaster of Paris. So I will be assembling tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## rwm (Dec 19, 2022)

Beautiful stuff! What is the POP for? I am unclear on how/if you calibrate this device?


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 19, 2022)

rwm said:


> Beautiful stuff! What is the POP for? I am unclear on how/if you calibrate this device?


If it is like a normal Starrett 98, the vial is held in the brass tube with plaster-of-paris.  When you restore one, you use water to 'melt' the Plaster, then have to re-apply it after.


----------



## twhite (Dec 19, 2022)

rwm said:


> Beautiful stuff! What is the POP for? I am unclear on how/if you calibrate this device?



The POP is used to hold the vial in the tube securely. As it is just a slip fit right now. That is how Starrett levels are done. So if it is good for them it is good for me. 

As for calibration it will be done on my surface plate. Per the attached video. 

Keith has a great video on both of these questions. Well worth the 30 minutes. 







Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 19, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> If it is like a normal Starrett 98, the vial is held in the brass tube with plaster-of-paris. When you restore one, you use water to 'melt' the Plaster, then have to re-apply it after.



I was too slow responding


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 20, 2022)

Tragedy struck. I broke the vial while putting it together. 

Back up a few steps. I will order a new vial in a few weeks after the holidays. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 20, 2022)

twhite said:


> Tragedy struck. I broke the vial while putting it together.



Tragic, indeed.  At least it will give you time to paint the non-contact surfaces with a nice, black, crackly paint!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2022)

twhite said:


> A bit more. 45 on bottom done. Working on side reliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use a ball end for the entire cut?
Looks great


----------



## twhite (Dec 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Did you use a ball end for the entire cut?
> Looks great



Yes I did. I setup in a vise and did the first cut. It was on center and to depth. I then setup on the 45 and side milled the angles to finish. Being careful to keep centered. 

I did an inspection of the groove and it is within.0004 parallel to sides and about .0002 to base. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 20, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Tragic, indeed. At least it will give you time to paint the non-contact surfaces with a nice, black, crackly paint!



Good idea. I also need to make accommodations to have a second small vial perpendicular to the main one. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

I made a housing for the secondary vial.


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

Here it is all painted with Black Hammer finish. Just waiting for the vials to assemble. 








Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 21, 2022)

Where are you getting the small vial (vile??)?  Is it another Starrett product?


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Where are you getting the small vial (vile??)? Is it another Starrett product?



From Amazon. Those will be in next week. My Starrett will be here tonight. 



			https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Precision-Acrylic-Bubble-LEVEL/dp/B00QUHPVRE?th=1&psc=1
		



Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 21, 2022)

Fwiw... The starrett ones have a sliding cover over the main tube... In case you were looking for a project until the vial comes


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> Fwiw... The starrett ones have a sliding cover over the main tube... In case you were looking for a project until the vial comes



That is already designed in. See below picture. The top tube is the cover. The tubes are pre machining of the windows. 

I don’t have a current picture showing the cover tube clearly. 






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 21, 2022)

Ah! I hadnt noticed that! Machinist-snipe failed!


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> Ah! I hadnt noticed that! Machinist-snipe failed!



All good. Always looking for more goodies to make. I might try my hand at making a wooden storage box for it. Maybe


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 21, 2022)

I am LOVING this....sadly I don't see me taking the plunge to make one, but am enjoying the hell out of watching you!


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I am LOVING this....sadly I don't see me taking the plunge to make one, but am enjoying the hell out of watching you!



Well it is not really that hard I you go 1 step at a time. I was trying to post each step along the way to help visualize how to do it. 

One could get it done without the sine plate and indexer if you don’t have those. 

I learned long ago to break things down into small steps. It works most of the time. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 21, 2022)

I have the tools and a good level. As much as I would like to have one that I made, I think I spend 60% of my shop time making tools or making machines better, a habit I'm trying to break. You might be enabling me however. (I think AAA would refer to you as an enabler, err TMA? Tool Makers Anonymous)


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I have the tools and a good level. As much as I would like to have one that I made, I think I spend 60% of my shop time making tools or making machines better, a habit I'm trying to break. You might be enabling me however. (I think AAA would refer to you as an enabler, err TMA? Tool Makers Anonymous)



I like that. TMA. 

HI I’m Tom and I am a Toolaholic


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 21, 2022)

My only criticism is your use of a round recess on the bottom instead of a vee.  The vee can be used to place the level over a round object, while the round is limited on the sizes it can accommodate.


----------



## twhite (Dec 21, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> My only criticism is your use of a round recess on the bottom instead of a vee. The vee can be used to place the level over a round object, while the round is limited on the sizes it can accommodate.



As it is a .250 radius then transitions to 45 deg on each side. It will fit over any round that is over 1/2” dia. So yes I am limited to anything under 1/2” dia. 
The main reason I opted for the radius is more meat through the centerline and I like the look of the radius. Mainly for looks to be honest. 

The Starrett levels have that cool double convex curve. That would have required me to make a custom cutter. I am not motivated enough to do that anymore. 

Anyhow it looks like I will be getting my Starrett vial tomorrow. With any luck I can have it put together and calibrated on Friday. The small vials are not due to arrive until late next week. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

I have it put together and getting it all level now. I added some racing stripes to the cover yesterday. Here is where I stand right now getting it level. 











Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 23, 2022)

You can't get it level any better than that?


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> You can't get it level any better than that?



I am trying I’m trying. Heck give a guy a break will you


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Here it is with a .0025 Shim under 1 edge. The level is 6” long. So it looks pretty darned close to the advertised.005ln. 
/ft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## rwm (Dec 23, 2022)

That is remarkable and pleasing to the eye!
Hey I noticed you didn't post any pics of the POP. How did that go? I was afraid it would be a sloppy mess and get behind the vial.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

rwm said:


> That is remarkable and pleasing to the eye!



Thank you. I will try and take some glamour shots later. I have real work to do now


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## francist (Dec 23, 2022)

I think it looks fabulous!


----------



## Boswell (Dec 23, 2022)

Very well done.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

rwm said:


> That is remarkable and pleasing to the eye!
> Hey I noticed you didn't post any pics of the POP. How did that go? I was afraid it would be a sloppy mess and get behind the vial.



The POP went well. I made an injector to keep it clean. Made it from some Delrin round stock. I will post a picture when I get back to my work station. No muss no fuss. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Here is the injector 



















Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Whipped up a storage box. Made from 1/2” red oak and Aluminum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Glamour shots















Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Just a note on the bottom finish. As I don’t have a scraping tool. I did a progression of wet dry to 1500. Then burnished the bottom to find the high spots. Then went back and forth sanding and burnishing, until I had over 60% Burnish contact area. If in the future I get a scraping tool. I will try that. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 23, 2022)

Beautiful work!   How about that sensitivity?   I thought maybe 10 times that would be good, a half thou per foot?


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> Beautiful work! How about that sensitivity? I thought maybe 10 times that would be good, a half thou per foot?



That is 5 thousands per foot. Did I mess up my engraving?

Thanks it was a blast making it. I need to finish sand the box. Then give it a few coats of linseed oil. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 23, 2022)

twhite said:


> That is 5 thousands per foot. Did I mess up my engraving?


No, that’s correct.  Just thinking when I leveled the Takisawa I used a 0.0005”/ft level, and helped a friend do the same with a 0.0002”/10” level…that was almost too sensitive.


----------



## ErichKeane (Dec 23, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> No, that’s correct.  Just thinking when I leveled the Takisawa I used a 0.0005”/ft level, and helped a friend do the same with a 0.0002”/10” level…that was almost too sensitive.


Yeah, those are available, and are a bit of overkill IMO for a home-shop.  I tried for a while and spent my day life tail-chasing just to get it calibrated.  Simply breathing near it messed it up.


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> No, that’s correct. Just thinking when I leveled the Takisawa I used a 0.0005”/ft level, and helped a friend do the same with a 0.0002”/10” level…that was almost too sensitive.



Wow that is. I do have a level that will do that. I really have no need for that with my shop equipment. This one will do what I need for sure. 




Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 23, 2022)

_Almost_ too sensitive?? I'd commit Chinese seppuku if I had to level anything with that kind of sensitivity!


----------



## Boswell (Dec 23, 2022)

twhite said:


>


What an outstanding project. Well done, beautiful and practical. What is not to like!


----------



## twhite (Dec 23, 2022)

Boswell said:


> What an outstanding project. Well done, beautiful and practical. What is not to like!



I am very pleased with this project. I even got to try my hand at some simple wood working. Very practical tool. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## aliva (Dec 25, 2022)

It's too nice too use, just put it in a display case. 
Great job


----------

